# FHORA Race - 10/20/12 - St. Cloud, FL



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

FHORA Race – 10/20/12 – St. Cloud, FL

Six racers turnout for the second race on the new Wizz Track! The track performed flawlessly and made for a fun day of close racing.

The first race of the day was IROC Semi-Trucks. These were AFX bodies on Johnny Lightening chassis. The trucks were provided by Ed. They were a real trip to drive!

Clayton St. Clair 56
Danny Mayer 55
Ed Delfin 53
Steve Bowman 53
Leo Belleville 52
Craig Reynolds 51

The second race of the day was Super Stock. Craig took the win by 5 laps over Clayton who beat Leo by two track sections for second. The results were as follows:

Craig Reynolds 189
Clayton St. Clair 184
Leo Belleville 184
Ed Delfin 183
Danny Mayer 168
Steve Bowman 146

The next race of the day was the Modified class with Craig beating by ten laps. Ed finished third. Leo started to collapse a brush spring during the second heat and the motor slowed with each heat. The results were as follows:

Craig Reynolds 263
Clayton St. Clair 253
Ed Delfin 240
Leo Belleville 222
Steve Bowman 204
Danny Mayer 60

Danny took the Amatuer Super Stock and Pro/Am Modiifed, since he was the only Amateur racer present.

The final race of the day was an M-Tech IROC. The M-tech is a Life-Like M car modified by Bob Colleran with Neo magnets, better gears, new tires, and a cut down Tyco 3.5 ohm arm with a hard Life-Like body. Everyone agreed these cars are a blast to drive! Clayton took the win with second, third, and fourth closely contended! The results were as follows:

Clayton St. Clair 98
Leo Belleville 94
Craig Reynolds 94
Ed Delfin 94
Danny Mayer 89
Steve Bowman 87


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------

